# Root tabs



## Mattant1984 (15 Jun 2022)

Can anyone recommend some really good root tabs. Currently using Seachem flourish tabs but they are very expensive.

Many thanks


----------



## widow-maker (15 Jun 2022)

I have just bought Easy Life Root Sticks you get 25 for £9 you can break them in half so you have 50 I have only just starting using them but the reviews are good might be worth a try.


----------



## erwin123 (15 Jun 2022)

Plantacote® Triple | PLANTACOTE
					






					www.plantacote.com
				




This is an osmocote clone for those in Europe without easy access to Osmocote (Plantacote's address is in the Netherlands). This version has NPK and no trace elements/metals.


----------



## kayjo (19 Jun 2022)

Seachem Flourish are also only micronutrients.  I would try an all in one tab.


----------



## John q (19 Jun 2022)

Chemical analysis of flourish root tabs...

Total Nitrogen (N)0.8%0.8 % Water Soluble NitrogenAvailable Phosphate (P2O5)0.11%Soluble Potash (K2O)0.28%Calcium (Ca)23.3%Magnesium (Mg)0.29%0.06% Water Soluble MagnesiumSulfur (S)16.5%Boron (B)0.003%Cobalt (Co)0.002%Copper (Cu)0.006%0.001% Water Soluble Copper (Cu)Iron (Fe)3.07%3.07% Water Soluble Iron (Fe)Manganese (Mn)0.16%0.16% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn)Molybdenum (Mo)0.0005%Zinc (Zn)0.003%0.003% Water Soluble Zinc (Zn)
Derived from: Potassium Chloride, Calcium Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Magnesium Chloride, Ferrous Gluconate, Cobalt Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Boric Acid, Sodium Molybdate, Zinc Sulfate, Hydrolyzed Yeast.

You can buy cheap osmocote on ebay..








						Osmocote Pro 8-9 Month CRF Slow Release Fertiliser NPK Plant Food Nutrient Feed  | eBay
					

Many Changes Over the Years butONE FERTILIZER INGREDIENT ALWAYS - Osmocote®. Providing Complete Plant Nutrient from Spring to Early Winter. Cost Effective 2nd Generation Fertiliser. The longevity of Osmocote Pro 8-9M is affected by temperature.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				





Guaranteed analysis




Nitrogen Total (N)18%Nitrate nitrogen (N-NO3)5.9%Ammoniacal nitrogen (N-NH4)7.7%Urea nitrogen (Ur-N)4.4%

Phosphorus Pentoxide (P205)9%Water soluble (P205)6.8%

Potassium Oxide (K20)10%Water soluble (K20)10.0%

Magnesium Oxide (MgO)2.0%Water soluble1.3%

Iron (Fe)0.30%Chelated by EDTA0.06%

Manganese (Mn)0.04%

Boron (B)0.01%Water soluble0.01%

Copper (Cu)0.037%Water soluble0.023%

Molybdenum (Mo)0.015%Water soluble0.010%

Zinc (Zn)0.011%

Are you feeling lucky... 😀


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2022)

Hi all,


John q said:


> Chemical analysis of flourish root tabs...
> 
> 
> Sulfur (S)16.5%
> ...


I would say that you couldn't make it up, well factually you could, and it looks like it is (mainly) very expensive <"Plaster of Paris">.  But the real  question that Seachem should answer is: "_do they deter werewolves_">?


John q said:


> You can buy cheap osmocote on ebay..


That would do, but I would use it very sparingly, the controlled release will be <"much less controlled in the tank"> and you run the risk of an ammonia dump.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mattant1984 (19 Jun 2022)

kayjo said:


> Seachem Flourish are also only micronutrients.  I would try an all in one tab.


Thanks for the reply John, didn't know there was a huge difference in the root tabs but it shows there definitely is lol. So basically what I have bought is just cheap crap that only sells due to the brand name??

I'll take a look at the ones you have mentioned.

Many thanks 😊


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2022)

Hi all,


Mattant1994 said:


> So basically what I have bought is just cheap crap that only sells due to the brand name??


Yes, but you could put a more <"positive spin on it">,  it definitely won't  dump ammonia in your tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mattant1984 (19 Jun 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, but you could put a more <"positive spin on it">,  it definitely won't  dump ammonia in your tank.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yeah i was very negative there (whoops!!) I've used Seachem stuff in the past and like the brand however when it comes to plants I'm very new to it. So when purchasing an all in one root tab what are the main things I need to look for??


----------



## John q (20 Jun 2022)

To be honest @Mattant1994  you probably don't need to add any root tabs, you've got a decent stock of fish to provide the ammonia and providing you dose a complete fertiliser (which I believe you are) then I reckon the plants you have will be fine.

Like Darrel mentions, when you start adding root tabs there's a potential risk of getting an ammonia spike which might encourage algae, and definitely wouldn't be good for the fish.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2022)

Hi all,


Mattant1994 said:


> I've used Seachem stuff in the past and like the brand however when it comes to plants I'm very new to it.


The problem for me <"with Seachem"> is not so much their products, but in <"the way they are described">.  Fertilisers are different from everything else,  there is <"no argument about aesthetics etc">.

Nutrients are <"*only available as ions*">*, *charged particles in solution and all the elements (that form those ions) have been on the <"Earth for the last 4.5 billion years">, there aren't any special Seachem potassium ions (K+) etc.


Mattant1994 said:


> So when purchasing an all in one root tab what are the main things I need to look for??


I'm <"not a root-tab user">, but you would want a <"complete fertiliser">, ideally one with little or no ammonia (NH3) in it (so nitrogen supplied as nitrate (NO3-)), and even then I would use them very sparingly. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ScapingScotsman (20 Jun 2022)

I agree with Darrell in that you want a complete root tab, it's far easier to make your own from the powders we all use.
Purchase a small cheap tablet puncher, clinoptilolite powder and a very sparingly dose amount of npk and csm, voila. I have done this many times and tested using only a small part of a tablet under my cryptocorynes and echinodorus and they had a very positive affect.


----------



## Mattant1984 (20 Jun 2022)

John q said:


> To be honest @Mattant1994  you probably don't need to add any root tabs, you've got a decent stock of fish to provide the ammonia and providing you dose a complete fertiliser (which I believe you are) then I reckon the plants you have will be fine.
> 
> Like Darrel mentions, when you start adding root tabs there's a potential risk of getting an ammonia spike which might encourage algae, and definitely wouldn't be good for the fish.


Thanks John, 😊


----------



## Mattant1984 (20 Jun 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The problem for me <"with Seachem"> is not so much their products, but in <"the way they are described">.  Fertilisers are different from everything else,  there is <"no argument about aesthetics etc">.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help Darryl


----------



## Mattant1984 (20 Jun 2022)

ScapingScotsman said:


> I agree with Darrell in that you want a complete root tab, it's far easier to make your own from the powders we all use.
> Purchase a small cheap tablet puncher, clinoptilolite powder and a very sparingly dose amount of npk and csm, voila. I have done this many times and tested using only a small part of a tablet under my cryptocorynes and echinodorus and they had a very positive affect.View attachment 190194


Sou ds like a great idea, I might look into it. Tha ks for all your help


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2022)

Hi all,


ScapingScotsman said:


> Purchase a small cheap tablet puncher, clinoptilolite powder and a very sparingly dose amount of npk and csm, voila.


I've done the (very) <"low-tech. version of this one"> in the past.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ScapingScotsman (20 Jun 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've done the (very) <"low-tech. version of this one"> in the past.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I've just read that actually not long after posting above. Great wee idea wrapping in clay. Very very slow release then I'd assume?


----------



## erwin123 (20 Jun 2022)

There seem to be two ways to use root tabs/ osmocote
(1) 'whole tank; approach. - i.e. adding X number of root tabs per square inch in order to 'cover' the entire tank
(2) 'target plants' approach - adding a much small number of root tabs under specific plants in order to help them grow better.

I use method (2)..

 I have plants that grow like weeds without adding osmocote (which suggests they are perfectly happy with whats in the water column) so I see no reason to increase their growth rate further by adding osmocote for those plants.  Instead, I add osmocote to 'help' selected plants . Since I am using far smaller amount of osmocote , ammonia leakage (if any), is less of an issue.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2022)

Hi all,


ScapingScotsman said:


> Great wee idea wrapping in clay.


I always take the (<"cheapest">) path of <"least resistance">.


ScapingScotsman said:


> Very very slow release then I'd assume?


No real way of knowing I'm afraid.  Some nutrients would have been <"held by the CEC"> (and / or AEC) of the substrate, but monovalent ions (like K+, NH4+, NO3- etc.)  are very lightly bound and would find their way into the water column fairly quickly.

I've gone down an alternative path since, where I basically try and keep the substrate undisturbed and hope <"that ecological processes"> will, over time, make nutrients available.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2022)

Hi all, 


erwin123 said:


> (2) 'target plants' approach - adding a much small number of root tabs under specific plants in order to help them grow better.
> 
> I use method (2)..


If you want to use them this is my advice as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## _Maq_ (3 Jul 2022)

erwin123 said:


> There seem to be two ways to use root tabs/ osmocote
> (1) 'whole tank; approach. - i.e. adding X number of root tabs per square inch in order to 'cover' the entire tank
> (2) 'target plants' approach - adding a much small number of root tabs under specific plants in order to help them grow better.
> 
> ...


... "_they are perfectly happy with whats in the water column_" ...
Please, correct me if I'm about to preach to the converted again, but has the topic of *adsorption* been discussed in this forum?


----------



## Hanuman (5 Jul 2022)

Mattant1994 said:


> Can anyone recommend some really good root tabs. Currently using Seachem flourish tabs but they are very expensive.
> 
> Many thanks


Dennis will soon release some new root tabs. Price is still unknown.








						2Hr Aquarist APT Jazz
					

The best root fertiliser for planted tanks. Thicker, fuller growth forms with superior algae control.Nitrate Limitation made easy.  Add 1 per 2.5 Square Inch, >1 inch deep.Replenish after 2 months. Ingredients APT J / JazzSolid inorganic macronutrient fertiliserNPK (Mg) fertiliser with...




					www.2hraquarist.com


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

I’m into shrimp, the higher copper level in osmocote versus flourish concerns me, any thoughts?


----------



## _Maq_ (25 Jul 2022)

Jobiwan said:


> any thoughts?


What do you need root tabs for in the first place?


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

Good point


_Maq_ said:


> What do you need root tabs for in the first place?


----------



## erwin123 (26 Jul 2022)

Jobiwan said:


> I’m into shrimp, the higher copper level in osmocote versus flourish concerns me, any thoughts?


thats why the recommendation is just to get the NPK version without TE and avoid worries about metal toxicity.


----------



## Hanuman (31 Jul 2022)

I have been curious about this new root tabs that Dennis is selling in his website. He claims a lot of things. Below a summary:




> APT Jazz was specially engineered to retain potent ammoniacal nitrogen within the root zone.





> APT Jazz contains ammoniacal nitrogen [...] and contains additional clay to improve CEC content of the substrate.





By looking at the appearance (color and texture) of it I started doing some research and came to one conclusion so far. Those are biochar NPK infused root tabs. I could be wrong but biochar checks all the boxes specially the long lasting impact and low ammonia spike release claims. The high CEC of biochar will prevent all the nutrients to be dumped in one go.

@dw1305 and @X3NiTH what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## erwin123 (31 Jul 2022)

Hanuman said:


> By looking at the appearance (color and texture) of it I started doing some research came to one conclusion so far.







Looking at the similarity of colour and texture... is there any relationship to Amazonia Supplement?  (I would need to whack at the Amazonia with a hammer to make smaller pieces like the Jazz tho'....)


----------



## Hanuman (31 Jul 2022)

erwin123 said:


> View attachment 191747
> 
> 
> Looking at the similarity of colour and texture... is there any relationship to Amazonia Supplement?  (I would need to whack at the Amazonia with a hammer to make smaller pieces like the Jazz tho'....)


I do not think they are the same at all. These ADA tabs are extruded. You can see it by the shape. They are also brown and not black which tells me they are clay based. I initially wanted to buy the ones from Dennis but I then looked at the price and # tabs in the package and got a heart attack. You'd be paying basically 1usd/root tab....


----------



## Wookii (1 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> I do not think they are the same at all. These ADA tabs are extruded. You can see it by the shape. They are also brown and not black which tells me they are clay based. I initially wanted to buy the ones from Dennis but I then looked at the price and # tabs in the package and got a heart attack. You'd be paying basically 1usd/root tab....



Come on man, give Dennis a break - he has to buy in all that expensive Biochar at what, less than a tenner a kilo?:



			https://www.soilfixer.co.uk/Biochar-fine-granules?gclid=Cj0KCQjw852XBhC6ARIsAJsFPN2jHp5qpSXvnjvS-aWxwOZKwVnRN_e3FXVVUmfZIx7VWue621K-m7kaAj_0EALw_wcB
		


Soak in some ferts, dry it again, and sprinkle a bit into a gel capsule, which are really expensive at, what, less than 1/3rd pence each:









						Gelatin Capsules
					

Available in multiple sizes and quantities, these Gelatin Capsules are ideal for capping your own supplements!




					www.bulk.com
				




Then bag 20 of them in a fancy foil pouch at, what, 50p a pouch:






						Stand-Up Pouches, Doypack Pouch Packaging | Vistaprint UK
					

Custom stand-up pouches from VistaPrint UK are the best flexible packaging solution to preserve liquids, powder, cosmetics and snacks. Start personalising your doypacks now!




					www.vistaprint.co.uk
				




So he's looking at a huge cost base here of, what, heading towards a quid a pack, so you can't blame him for adding a tiny 1900% markup surely?!


----------



## Hanuman (1 Aug 2022)

Wookii said:


> Then bag 20 of them


18 to be precise.


Wookii said:


> so you can't blame him for adding a tiny 1900% markup surely?!


Still conservative I think. 😂

The crazy price enraged me and pushed me to look for alternatives. I found this and I am looking how I can source it:





						Biochar Compound Fertiliser
					

About  This fantastic new product is a Biochar based compound fertiliser.  It's composition is based on soil biology requirements, the physical properties of bamboo and some advanced international technology know-how.  The major components include Bamboo Biochar, Bamboo Vin...




					biochar.co.nz


----------



## _Maq_ (1 Aug 2022)

I wonder whether biochar/charcoal can bring any benefit underwater. It is perhaps (scientific tests are not fully positive) good for field soils. But we don't need it to retain water nor nutrients - they cannot escape in aquarium. What is likely beneficial is adsorption capacity of the substrate. Detritus is a fairly good adsorbent. Clays and zeolites are quite effective sorbents for selected elements, and together with organic matter they work better than any of them alone. Detritus is for free and purified clays and zeolites are cheap. I've been experimenting with charcoal and activated carbon as well, and I cannot recommend them - their particles are much lighter than other soil components and with time they tend to accumulate at the surface of the substrate. Being there, they are extremely attractive to algae.
I don't believe in a 'nutrient-rich' substrate. I believe in adsorption, which is not the same. If your substrate has good adsorption ability, it adsorbs nutrients _from water column_. That is perhaps beneficial, though my tests were inconclusive.
Another possibly beneficial way is the tabs of the Osmocote kind - slowly releasing nutrients. Possibly. But personally I'd still prefer enhancing adsorption strength of the substrate as a whole and supporting a rich microbial community.


----------



## Hanuman (2 Aug 2022)

_Maq_ said:


> I wonder whether biochar/charcoal can bring any benefit underwater. It is perhaps (scientific tests are not fully positive) good for field soils. But we don't need it to retain water nor nutrients - they cannot escape in aquarium. What is likely beneficial is adsorption capacity of the substrate. Detritus is a fairly good adsorbent. Clays and zeolites are quite effective sorbents for selected elements, and together with organic matter they work better than any of them alone. Detritus is for free and purified clays and zeolites are cheap. I've been experimenting with charcoal and activated carbon as well, and I cannot recommend them - their particles are much lighter than other soil components and with time they tend to accumulate at the surface of the substrate. Being there, they are extremely attractive to algae.


Depending how the biochar is processed I think it won't necessarily float or come to the surface. I have no clue whether Dennis product is made from biochar, it could be that it is not at all but I find the color very suspicious. Another possibility that comes to mind is that it's clay based with humic acid, rendering the granules black. But I find the uneven shape of the granules odd.


_Maq_ said:


> I don't believe in a 'nutrient-rich' substrate. I believe in adsorption, which is not the same. If your substrate has good adsorption ability, it adsorbs nutrients _from water column_. That is perhaps beneficial, though my tests were inconclusive.


Not sure what you mean here. As an example Amazonia is a nutrient rich substrate and so are many others. It also has a high CEC, just like akadama has. Only issue is that although they absorbs nutrients from the water column through time (NO3, P and K), NH4 depletes and that's why we need to either dose more or change the substrate, or add root tabs. In a low tech tank it would take many years to observe depletion. In a high tech tank it is just a matter of  a few months if it is heavily planted.


_Maq_ said:


> Another possibly beneficial way is the tabs of the Osmocote kind - slowly releasing nutrients. Possibly. But personally I'd still prefer enhancing adsorption strength of the substrate as a whole and supporting a rich microbial community.


This has already been done for many years. Only problem is that osmocote is not designed for a 100% aquatic environment so the content of the granule could very well leach to the water much faster than we think. Other issue is the horrendous colors of those granules. They just end up coming up to the top of the substrate at some point.

Here is an interesting analysis that Tom Barr carried out many years ago on Amazonia soil: https://barrreport.com/barr-report-...Aqua-Soil-Power-Soil-Analysis-Barr-Report.pdf


----------



## _Maq_ (2 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Not sure what you mean here. As an example Amazonia is a nutrient rich substrate and so are many others. It also has a high CEC, just like akadama has.


Yes, it's full of nutrients. Their excess leaches to water column and many water changes are necessary before things get stabilized. In the end, it keeps just as much nutrients as its adsorption capacity permits.
Therefore I say why not make it the other way round? Make a substrate with high adsorption capacity but *without* excess nutrients. It will adsorb nutrients from water column.


Hanuman said:


> they absorbs nutrients from the water column through time (NO3, P and K), NH4 depletes


They definitely don't adsorb nitrates, and I doubt whether they adsorb potassium in a significant amount. Phosphorus ends up in the substrate (and in the filter) even if the substrate is just silica sand.


Hanuman said:


> that's why we need to either dose more or change the substrate, or add root tabs


I don't think so. Adsorption capacity is *permanent*. That is my point. Basically, you can make given substrate keep nor more neither less nutrients. It adsorbs just as much as it can. Microbes and plant roots are consumers, and fertilization into the water column replenishes the stock.
That's why I say I don't believe in nutrient-rich substrate, only in substrate with high adsorption capacity.


----------



## Wookii (2 Aug 2022)

_Maq_ said:


> Their excess leaches to water column and many water changes are necessary before things get stabilized. In the end, it keeps just as much nutrients as its adsorption capacity permits.
> Therefore I say why not make it the other way round? Make a substrate with high adsorption capacity but *without* excess nutrients.



I tend to agree - I've become a bit jaded with the nutrient loaded soils. The nutrient release at the start is just a PITA. 

I used a non-nutrient enriched soil designed for shrimp in one of my tanks (Dennerle Shrimp King), and it was so much better - none of the nutrient release issues, and the tank benefitted from the organic acids released from the soil without having to flush them all away to get rid of the unnecessary ammonia release.


----------



## plantnoobdude (2 Aug 2022)

Wookii said:


> I tend to agree - I've become a bit jaded with the nutrient loaded soils. The nutrient release at the start is just a PITA.


This is one of the reasons I’m apprehensive to use aqua soil in my next tank. I’m considering kitty litter or akadama soil.  Both should be low in nutrients, and have a lot of the same long term effects as aqua soil.


----------



## Hanuman (2 Aug 2022)

_Maq_ said:


> Yes, it's full of nutrients. Their excess leaches to water column and many water changes are necessary before things get stabilized. In the end, it keeps just as much nutrients as its adsorption capacity permits.





Wookii said:


> I've become a bit jaded with the nutrient loaded soils. The nutrient release at the start is just a PITA.


Well it takes me basically ~ 4 days to nitrogen cycle a tank with new rich substrate while using old substrate as a base layer.  WC every 2-3 days for a round 2 weeks. At the 5th or 6th day no more ammonia is detectable in the water column. Heavily planted. All good. I never had any problems other than a small onset of diatoms which is barely noticeable.


plantnoobdude said:


> This is one of the reasons I’m apprehensive to use aqua soil in my next tank. I’m considering kitty litter or akadama soil. Both should be low in nutrients, and have a lot of the same long term effects as aqua soil.


If you are planning on using Akadama it needs to be pre soaked in a solution of nutrients or you'll have a bad surprise because akamada is basically deprived of any nutrients other than some traces and iron...but the real issue is that akadama also has a very high CEC so it will suck anything it can for a while and you will have lovely swings all over the place for a couple of weeks. Not something you want in a new tank, or at the very least something you want to minimize. If you are not aware of this it will drive you nuts not understanding what is going on. 

At the end, it all depends what you are seeking to do,  what you are planting and how much of it. If you make a farm tank like I do, to me, a nutrient rich substrate is a must or you'll end up having more problems at the beginning by using inert or poor substrates.


----------



## FISHnLAB (2 Oct 2022)

Interesting stuff guys👍.

What do you think of NilocG's Thrive Caps?









						NA Thrive Caps Aquarium Plant Root Tabs
					

New and improved Thrive Caps New and Improved: Thrive Caps are a very similar product to the previous ThriveTabs, with a few improvements.  These aquarium root tabs require no additives to make them stick together, a feature that allows them to be smaller and more concentrated while still...




					nilocg.com
				




What do you think of Tropica's Nutrition Capsules?






						Tropica Nutrition Capsules - bottom layer fertiliser for planted tanks - Tropica Aquarium Plants
					

Tropica Nutrition Capsules - root fertiliser for planted tanks.  Especially suited for large plants. Improves colours and growth of the plants.




					tropica.com
				




What do you think of Aquario Neo's Plant Tab Series? 




			http://www.aquario.co.kr/neoTab/neoPlantsTab.php
		


And, what do you think of CrystalClear Thrive Aquatic Plant Fertilizer Tabs...


----------



## erwin123 (3 Oct 2022)

Its mainly the cost that is an issue.... for a small bottle of 'root tabs', i can get a lifetime supply of osmocote, which I can also use for my garden plants.

Another consideration is that I don't actually know the release pattern for these root tabs, whereas the release pattern for osmocote is available.  [exception may be Tropica as it appears to be using osmocote type pellets so it might follow the same release pattern]


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2022)

Hi all,


erwin123 said:


> Another consideration is that I don't actually know the release pattern for these root tabs, whereas the release pattern for osmocote is available. [exception may be Tropica as it appears to be using osmocote type pellets so it might follow the same release pattern]


That would be my worry, particularly if some of the nitrogen is <"ammonium nitrate"> (NH4NO3).

I was looking at the NilocG root taps earlier <"NA Thrive Caps Aquarium Plant Root Tabs"> and they <"don't contain an ammonium salt">, while Osmocote does.

That is partially why I like using a dry salt to make a stock solution and then <"serial dilution"> before adding it to the tank, it does away with the need to weigh <"small amounts accurately"> and you know exactly what you  have added.

cheers Darrel


----------



## eminor (9 Oct 2022)

I once bought osmocote for aquarium on aliexpress,  i've seen no result at all. I recently bought osmocote from a famous brand in my country which use a special kind of osmocote, there is 2 kind of pellets, one kind are covered like regular osmocote i think (yellow color) , other form is faster release form (white color). the white is supposed to deliver nutrients fast, i thinks it's for plant that suffer from deficiency. I have little doubt about osmocote for aquarium because they contain almost nothing, i doubt they would last long

I used some in my nephew tank, in a week ammania gracilis grow 2 inches without co2, the plant is now above the water level, i hope i'll get the same result.


----------



## erwin123 (10 Oct 2022)

eminor said:


> I used some in my nephew tank, in a week ammania gracilis grow 2 inches without co2, the plant is now above the water level, i hope i'll get the same result.


I prefer A. Gracilis and A.Senegalensis to remain small.... I had to remove them because they grew way too big when CO2 is added.  

Looks like the osmocote technology is licensed to various companies in different countries - the exact nutrient ratios they use may not be exactly the same as the US version - to take into account differences in soil conditions and what plants are commonly grown in that country I guess.

I would want to be careful with the Osmocote quick release pellets. If the tank is densely planted, thats fine, otherwise may need to do occasional Ammonia tests to protect the livestock?


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Oct 2022)

Osmocote is the brand, they make several different controlled release ferts, with different NPK ratios and many of them are available with a choice of release rates.


----------



## FISHnLAB (20 Oct 2022)

What do you guys think of this? Many different formulations too... 









						RYNAN Smart Fertilizers Singapore
					

RYNAN Smart controlled release fertilizers are ecofriendly and specially formulated to grow healthy plants by putting less fertilizers. Better for the environment and easy to use.



					rynanfertilizers.sg


----------



## eminor (20 Oct 2022)

look's like osmocote rebranded, don't use it if there is micronutrients in it


----------



## FISHnLAB (20 Oct 2022)

eminor said:


> look's like osmocote rebranded, don't use it if there is micronutrients in it


Similar but, maybe not quite the same? I'm not quite sure. Have a look at their literature...






Trace elements appear to be just Boron and Zinc in the flower formula anyway. It's pretty cheap and seams like a descent alternative to Osmocote brand. They also have several different formulas with different release times and NPK ratios. Maybe a better option to standard Osmocote or Osmocote Plus?


----------



## erwin123 (21 Oct 2022)

FISHnLAB said:


> Similar but, maybe not quite the same? I'm not quite sure. Have a look at their literature...
> 
> 
> Trace elements appear to be just Boron and Zinc in the flower formula anyway. It's pretty cheap and seams like a descent alternative to Osmocote brand. They also have several different formulas with different release times and NPK ratios. Maybe a better option to standard Osmocote or Osmocote Plus?


In the spirit of experimentation, someone needs to give this a try.  😀
I notice that it also has 'plant hormones' so you could save money by not needing to buy Seachem advance. Given that plant hormones are usually meant to encourage rooting, adding them to the substrate rather than water column seems to be preferable.
If you are only using a small amount, I won't be too anxious about TE. I have Osmocote in both the TE and non-TE formulations and I use a little bit of both.


----------



## FISHnLAB (21 Oct 2022)

erwin123 said:


> In the spirit of experimentation, someone needs to give this a try.  😀


I just added it to the thread as another possible option as I found it in my research. I recently  bought 180 x NilocG Thrive Caps to try out and still have a few API Root Tabs so I am good for a while lol. That said, I'm definitely going to be testing several different options in the future. If I get the motivation one day I might even do a proper scientific test on a few of the options. 


erwin123 said:


> I notice that it also has 'plant hormones' so you could save money by not needing to buy Seachem advance. Given that plant hormones are usually meant to encourage rooting, adding them to the substrate rather than water column seems to be preferable.


I only bought Seachem Advance to use for a few weeks after planting new plants as it was recommended to me by a couple of people on the forums and Cory from Aquarium Co-op uses it in all of his nurseries. I don't plan on using it long term other then when I add or top plants. 

Yes, it's kind of cool this product uses plant hormones and it does seam like it would be even more effective when root dosed. That said, people like Cory, who aren't big fans of Seachem, use Advance for a reason... It works great too. 


erwin123 said:


> If you are only using a small amount, I won't be too anxious about TE. I have Osmocote in both the TE and non-TE formulations and I use a little bit of both.


Good to know. I will likely transition to making my own root tabs or using an Osmocoteish product long term for the savings. Thanks.


----------

